# Stay safe



## Doggggboy (Jan 31, 2022)

__





						Highway Hotline
					

Provides up to the minute traffic and transit information for Saskatchewan. View the real time traffic map with travel times, traffic accident details, traffic cameras and other road conditions. Plan your trip and get the fastest route taking into account current traffic conditions.




					hotline.gov.sk.ca
				



Ain't nobody drivin anywhere to pickup a mill or a lathe tonight. Or tomorrow.


----------



## 140mower (Jan 31, 2022)

Touch icey out your way is it?  Nice time to stay home and play in the shop.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jan 31, 2022)

140mower said:


> Touch icey out your way is it?  Nice time to stay home and play in the shop.


Couldn't see the ice even if it was there. Literally zero visibility right now. I just went out to the kennel to lock the dogs in and if there wasn't a well worn path in the snow I'd have had no idea where I was going, even with the flashlight. At least it's not 30 below as well. Lots of people spending the night on the side of the road in their cars tonight but at -6, they should be fine if they stay in the car, It's when you leave that the wheels come off.


----------



## 140mower (Jan 31, 2022)

Good luck, and yes, stay in, and stay safe..... Mother nature is being a little fickle this past year or so.....


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 31, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> Couldn't see the ice even if it was there. Literally zero visibility right now. I just went out to the kennel to lock the dogs in and if there wasn't a well worn path in the snow I'd have had no idea where I was going, even with the flashlight. At least it's not 30 below as well. Lots of people spending the night on the side of the road in their cars tonight but at -6, they should be fine if they stay in the car, It's when you leave that the wheels come off.



When I worked on the arctic drilling rigs they had a life line rigged from the camp door to the rig door and those rigs were lit up like a Christmas tree, that's how bad it got LOL....  Weather reports were easy zero zero.

Go hide in the shop and find something to do with that nice mill you have.......  mind your fingers....


----------



## Darren (Jan 31, 2022)

Did you see my pics of getting the 10ee home during a snowstorm? When it comes time for new toys, bad weather...ain't nobody got time for that...


----------



## Doggggboy (Jan 31, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Did you see my pics of getting the 10ee home during a snowstorm? When it comes time for new toys, bad weather...ain't nobody got time for that...


There's inconvenient weather, and then there's go outside and die weather. Local RCMP have sent out alerts that if you need assistance with fire, ambulance or police tonight, it is NOT coming.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 1, 2022)

It's 3am and i just got in from checking the heifers, 6 are due to calve soon. Snow has stopped but a nasty cold wind is still blowing. Going to be a fun morning of moving snow and bedding the main herd after that crap yesterday. Visibility was 4 to 6 ft in the yard where it's protected by 3 rows of mighty caraganas.


----------

